
Please beta test my app - xiaolingxiao
Hey guys, long time member here. I would like you guys to beta test an app I built (iOS only). Playhouse is a live streaming app where you can host your own show and invite guest speakers. Think long-form free flowing conversation on face-time, but anyone can join and&#x2F;or watch. Or: clubhouse but with video :)
======
xiaolingxiao
[https://testflight.apple.com/join/eyfCj4JQ](https://testflight.apple.com/join/eyfCj4JQ)

